# Récupération des photos iCloud sur mac



## bambinos (18 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir, 

je cherche désespérément un moyen de synchroniser les photos présentes sur mon compte iCloud vers mon iMac...

Est-ce possible ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (18 Avril 2020)

Je ne le fais pas mais avec l'appli "Photos" de ton compte icloud ça doit le faire...


----------



## bambinos (18 Avril 2020)

En fait, j’ai environ 7000 photos sur iCloud ( des photos prises avec mon iPhone ) qui ne sont pas sur mon iMac. Je souhaite avoir les photos du cloud sur le Mac ...


----------



## lepetitpiero (18 Avril 2020)

le plus simple alors tu branches l'iphone sur le mac et tu synchronises via itunes


----------



## ericse (18 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Si les photos sont déjà sur iCloud, il suffit d'activer la synchronisation sur Photos Mac, c'est fait pour ça


----------



## bambinos (18 Avril 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Si les photos sont déjà sur iCloud, il suffit d'activer la synchronisation sur Photos Mac, c'est fait pour ça



c’est chose faite.... mais les photos ne se téléchargent pas sur le Mac


----------



## bambinos (19 Avril 2020)

Le téléchargement des photos depuis iCloud n'avance pas, il reste tjrs au même stade


----------



## MrTom (19 Avril 2020)

bambinos a dit:


> Le téléchargement des photos depuis iCloud n'avance pas, il reste tjrs au même stade


Depuis combien de temps c'est comme ça ? 
Quelle est ta version de macOS ?
Est-ce bien configuré de la sorte dans l'application Photos ? (Télécharger les originaux sur ce Mac) :


----------



## ericse (19 Avril 2020)

bambinos a dit:


> Le téléchargement des photos depuis iCloud n'avance pas, il reste tjrs au même stade



Alors c'est juste une question de patience, de qualité du WiFi, de charge de la batterie, de bonne volonté d'iCloud.


----------



## bambinos (19 Avril 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Depuis combien de temps c'est comme ça ?
> Quelle est ta version de macOS ?
> Est-ce bien configuré de la sorte dans l'application Photos ? (Télécharger les originaux sur ce Mac) :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 167861


Le téléchargement n’avance pas depuis plusieurs semaine je vais dire ...

Pour la version, je suis sur Mojave 10.14.6

J’ai exactement la même configuration que ta capture.

c’est quand même bizarre. J’ai 500 Go de dispo sur le HDD


----------

